# Toby Fox's (Undertale) new project Delta Rune



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.deltarune.com/


----------



## StevenC (Oct 31, 2018)

Come on, there's 12 more hours before we can talk about this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Come on, there's 12 more hours before we can talk about this.



Exactly why I didn't say anything about it. Just provided a link.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 31, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Exactly why I didn't say anything about it. Just provided a link.


I don't know... Seems like you're playing with fire here


----------



## mongey (Oct 31, 2018)

Undertale. I just don't get that game. have read nothing but amazing things .bought it on steam and tired to play it twice,hated it . just not for me I guess


----------



## Kaura (Nov 1, 2018)

mongey said:


> Undertale. I just don't get that game. have read nothing but amazing things .bought it on steam and tired to play it twice,hated it . just not for me I guess



I've never even bothered to play it. It's like the Greta Van Fleet of 16-bit RPGs. It just tries to be Earthbound too hard. Ironically, the music is really good in the game and only reason I would see myself ever playing it (or then I can just go to Youtube and listen to the whole OST there).

Edit: And of course my biggest gripe. The fan community. I'd rather be known as brony/furry than an Undertale fan. Although, those three fanbases seem to overlap...


----------



## StevenC (Nov 1, 2018)

Kaura said:


> I've never even bothered to play it. It's like the Greta Van Fleet of 16-bit RPGs. It just tries to be Earthbound too hard. Ironically, the music is really good in the game and only reason I would see myself ever playing it (or then I can just go to Youtube and listen to the whole OST there).
> 
> Edit: And of course my biggest gripe. The fan community. I'd rather be known as brony/furry than an Undertale fan. Although, those three fanbases seem to overlap...


So... You don't like Earthbound?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 1, 2018)

StevenC said:


> So... You don't like Earthbound?



I'm pretty sure that's not what Kaura meant. 

He's basically stating that Undertale is the Gret Van Fleet to Earthbound's Led Zeppelin, a fan worshipping the idol yet somehow makes a product genuinely enjoyable to many for today. Granted that the comparison is frankly unfair to Undertale; yeah it wears the Mother/Earthbound influence up its sleeve but there's much more to it and it really is a genuinely great game that deserves all the accolade. The music is great though.

That said, I agree about the Undertale fanbase, and they need to shut up with the whole smug superiority complex.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 1, 2018)

^Pretty much this. Nothing wrong with Earthbound. I just think Undertale was a bit too heavily influenced by it. And that's the problem for me. Whether the game is good or not and whether it became the true successor of Earthbound or didn't, that's not for me to decide (at least until if I played it) but in my book it will always be the game that tried to be Earthbound. I remember the first time I learned about the game. It was in a college class and this dude next to me that I started talking to asked if I liked Undertale and I was like "well, I've only heard the name" so he showed me the Steam page for it and my initial thought was "what is this, a sequel to Earthbound?".


----------



## StevenC (Nov 1, 2018)

Kaura said:


> ^Pretty much this. Nothing wrong with Earthbound. I just think Undertale was a bit too heavily influenced by it. And that's the problem for me. Whether the game is good or not and whether it became the true successor of Earthbound or didn't, that's not for me to decide (at least until if I played it) but in my book it will always be the game that tried to be Earthbound. I remember the first time I learned about the game. It was in a college class and this dude next to me that I started talking to asked if I liked Undertale and I was like "well, I've only heard the name" so he showed me the Steam page for it and my initial thought was "what is this, a sequel to Earthbound?".


I mean, it's objectively not the true successor to Earthbound. That'd be Mother 3. I've not heard of any Mother fans disliking Undertale, because it's a good game, and if you like Earthbound you should play Undertale.

Also, how shallow do you have to be to not play a game because you don't like the fans of that game? Look at that recent thread here where the guy was disgusted that Metallica would stoop to work with Lady Gaga. That guy doesn't make And Justice For All less good.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 1, 2018)

More importantly, the 24 hours is up and we can talk about Delta Rune now!

Played through last night without killing anybody, not sure if there are other paths through the game, but it was excellent. So touching and funny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2018)

Not sure who's worse. The fanbase or the people bitching and moaning about the fanbase and claiming the game sucks because of it. Sure you got shitty fans, but then you got people who wanna shit up a discussion thread because of a fanbase rather than a game. Good for tou.  



StevenC said:


> More importantly, the 24 hours is up and we can talk about Delta Rune now!
> 
> Played through last night without killing anybody, not sure if there are other paths through the game, but it was excellent. So touching and funny.



Oh hell yeah. Although this game seems to be doing the opposite of UT. Instead of your choices (neutral/genocie/pacifist) seeming to make a difference, this game tries to hint that your choices don't matter. I say hint... It outright tells you in points. This is gonna be an interesting take on the universe for sure.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 1, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh hell yeah. Although this game seems to be doing the opposite of UT. Instead of your choices (neutral/genocie/pacifist) seeming to make a difference, this game tries to hint that your choices don't matter. I say hint... It outright tells you in points. This is gonna be an interesting take on the universe for sure.


Though, on the other hand it also tells you your choices can make a difference.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 1, 2018)

Kaura said:


> ^Pretty much this. Nothing wrong with Earthbound. I just think Undertale was a bit too heavily influenced by it. And that's the problem for me. Whether the game is good or not and whether it became the true successor of Earthbound or didn't, that's not for me to decide (at least until if I played it) but in my book it will always be the game that tried to be Earthbound. I remember the first time I learned about the game. It was in a college class and this dude next to me that I started talking to asked if I liked Undertale and I was like "well, I've only heard the name" so he showed me the Steam page for it and my initial thought was "what is this, a sequel to Earthbound?".



The fact is you're still judging Undertale unfairly. You can judge it with your own fixed preconceptions fine, but as someone who's actually played the game, you're judging it unfairly. 

Yes it's heavily influenced by Earthbound. Big deal. Harping that is an easy trap to fall under. I wouldn't be playing a wealth of awesome JRPGs if I just judged them compared to Final Fantasy (which we all know has been in the mire of stagnation for a while now). Hell I wouldn't be playing Salt And Sanctuary right now if I just want to be a Dark Souls snob. I would have missed out on this awesome, auteur driven labour of love of a game if I just kept comparing it to Earthbound without actually playing the game. I say approach the game with an open mind and then decide... 

...or not. Doesn't bother me either way. 


I try to avoid the fandom namely because Undertale is a game best approached knowing very little about. I'd rather not go prancing about it's awesomeness despite doing so in this very post, and let people decide for themselves... kind of like the spirit of the game itself right?


----------



## TedEH (Nov 1, 2018)

I also enjoy sh*tting on people for enjoying things. 

I do plan on checking this out at some point when i have more time though.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 1, 2018)

I guess it's just my loss then if I won't give this game a chance. But I've made my opinion about this game and playing it a long time ago and I stand by it. After all, it's not like Undertale is the first (or last) popular videogame that I haven't touched just because it doesn't look appealing/interesting to me. I'll see myself out of this thread now.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 1, 2018)

Kaura said:


> I guess it's just my loss then if I won't give this game a chance. But I've made my opinion about this game and playing it a long time ago and I stand by it. After all, it's not like Undertale is the first (or last) popular videogame that I haven't touched just because it doesn't look appealing/interesting to me. I'll see myself out of this thread now.


Thanks for joining in this thread about a game and complaining about a different game.


----------



## ExileMetal (Nov 1, 2018)

Kaura said:


> I guess it's just my loss then if I won't give this game a chance. But I've made my opinion about this game and playing it a long time ago and I stand by it. After all, it's not like Undertale is the first (or last) popular videogame that I haven't touched just because it doesn't look appealing/interesting to me. I'll see myself out of this thread now.



Your opinion was based on the invalid conclusion that Undertale is trying to be Earthbound. The only thing that ties them together is influence and humor, as experiences they have entirely different purposes. However, Undertale's humor is actually a key component to enjoying the game, which is not the case at all for Earthbound. Undertale is also quite brief, under 5 hours for a normal play through. 

The similarities are superficial at best.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2018)

I also played both and sure, the tone and humor can be somewhat similar. Otherwise everything else is different. Story, combat, characters, etc. If it's an Earthbound clone, its a piss poor attempt.  You'll find more similarities between Final Fantasy and Chrono Trigger. 

But yeah. Just a reminder that Toby is still a fucking A++++ musician. 



Also, here's a link to buy the OST. 

https://tobyfox.bandcamp.com/album/deltarune-chapter-1-ost


----------



## StevenC (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, Sans is _clearly _Ness, so there's that.

Also, does anyone else hear Beauty and the Beast in the music?


----------



## ExileMetal (Nov 2, 2018)

I got chills in the first three minutes, just like Undertale. Toby Fox is brilliant, he truly considers the player at the forefront of his design and continuously subverts your expectations. Just awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2018)

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sqn3p9

Toby talks more about the game.

tl;dr:
As most people assumed, it's an alternate universe/world.
The script and music is completed. But the only part of the game that's finished is the demo. He hasn't started making the full game (the art/programming)
He needs a team to help him actually complete the full game, otherwise he either sees the game taking a long time to make, or won't be made at all.
No Kickstarter/preorders.
No multiple endings.

On the other hand... Toby's king at subversion, so who knows? I like to think he's trying to be honest, though, so people don't go crazy or overhype themselves.


----------



## narad (Nov 3, 2018)

Wait, so this Delta Rune thing is just a demo? I was under the impression it was the whole game, but I don't have time at the moment to try it out.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 3, 2018)

narad said:


> Wait, so this Delta Rune thing is just a demo? I was under the impression it was the whole game, but I don't have time at the moment to try it out.


It's the first chapter of the game. About 2 or 3 hours. Play Undertale first.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2018)

StevenC said:


> It's the first chapter of the game. About 2 or 3 hours. Play Undertale first.



Yeah, this. Toby makes it sound like it's going to be a standalone game (that was even in "development" before Undertale), but you won't "get it" unless you beat Undertale. Thoroughly.

Still pretty dissapointed it's possibly a LONG ways away. I understand why, due to it's possible ambition. But shit man, I need more.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 3, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, this. Toby makes it sound like it's going to be a standalone game (that was even in "development" before Undertale), but you won't "get it" unless you beat Undertale. Thoroughly.
> 
> Still pretty dissapointed it's possibly a LONG ways away. I understand why, due to it's possible ambition. But shit man, I need more.


When I heard about it, I thought it was just announced. Then there was a demo. Then I played it all night. I never expected Undertale 2, and this was excellent. I hope Toby takes his time and makes something really good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2018)

StevenC said:


> When I heard about it, I thought it was just announced. Then there was a demo. Then I played it all night. I never expected Undertale 2, and this was excellent. I hope Toby takes his time and makes something really good.


I agree with the latter. I hope he doesn't rush it. But it sounds like this game will likely kill his sanity. Either he has to work solo and work years upon years, or have trouble directing a team.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2018)

Bumparooni

https://www.fangamer.com/collections/deltarune

Merch now available.

Semi-related, but there's also gonna be some new Undertale merch on black friday as well.


----------

